# cosmo's hair



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

Cosmo's hair is real think and cottony looking..will it all ways be like this or will it get more silk looking as it grows? he is only 5 mths...he looks more like a white pom pup than a malt....its sooo cute, but thats not how a maltese post to look is it? I mean sugar...her hair looks like real fine silk, and it has always been like that...









(do u need a pic with out a shirt on?)

thanks for any help....

~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he came from a reputable, responsible breeder, you should ask that person. In general I don't think a cotton coat is going to change to a perfect silky one. What you see is probably what you've got.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sir Micro came to us with a silky coat at 8 months and it's still silky. Bella Mia came to us with about 1/3 of her body having a cottony coat at 15 months and it's stayed that way. We even tried to grow Bella's coat out hopeful that the weight of her hair would pull the wavy out but it didn't work that way. It was just harder to brush or comb threw. So back to shorter hair for her.

If your dog has lost their puppy hair, I would think, what you see is what they have.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

He looks just fine to me. I think by the time he is one year old you can tell what his hair will look like for ever. 

check this out... this is sparkey when he was 10 weeks old. his hair was so soft and straight










7 months old here , still straight









after 10 months old his hair became unmanageable and wavy. so from then on he has been in puppy cut.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> He looks just fine to me. I think by the time he is one year old you can tell what his hair will look like for ever.
> 
> check this out... this is sparkey when he was 10 weeks old. his hair was so soft and straight
> 
> ...


Awww! Sparkey is such a little cutie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Coats can and usually do change through out their lifetime to some degree or another.
I wouldn't worry if it's cottony if you are keeping him in a puppy cut. He looks cute
as can be right now.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Cooper followed the same pattern as Sparkey. However Coopers hair is really soft and silky looking, its just curly and THICK......but I comb him everyday and find his coat to be quite managable. He actually matts less than Gracie who has straight hair...go figure.</span>


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Cooper followed the same pattern as Sparkey. However Coopers hair is really soft and silky looking, its just curly and THICK......but I comb him everyday and find his coat to be quite managable. He actually matts less than Gracie who has straight hair...go figure.</span>[/B]


thats how it is here cosmos hair is really really thick, and sugars is not..but his don't get as matted...it's not hard to comb cause of matts its just because its think...

thanks guys..I don't really care what his hair is gonna be like any ways, he's my lil' pola-bear!!

~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=195534
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both adorable! I just had a puppy cut done on Lucy and while I miss the long hair, I do NOT miss her looking like a sheep everytime she gets her feet/legs wet. Or the horrendous knots I could not keep contained!


----------

